# Bearded Dragon sleeping in corner



## alisondragon (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Guys

We've only had our bearded dragon 4 days and he seems fine he is a year old and is eating well and going to the toilet but tonight he has gone to sleep cwtched up to his rock and not on top of it as he has been, he did fall asleep in his water bowl first but we moved him to the top of his rock but he then moved again.

Is this normal behaviour.


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

ye beardies sleep anywhere and everywhere, last night mine was asleep all night clinging in mid air holding on to the cage which protects him from his bulb, thinking about it now shud of got a picture lol

ed


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

Mine have a tendancy to sleep with the head at 90 degrees to the body with the chin up the sides of the Viv! They really are lazy buggers!


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

this was taken few weeks ago, nd obvi pic on its side, but this is how it slept lol

ed


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

It should also be noted that you should not disturb your beardie whilst asleep!

They do and will sleep anywhere they please. no matter how awkward it looks.


----------



## Hallavore (Sep 22, 2011)

xmadxmoex said:


> It should also be noted that you should not disturb your beardie whilst asleep





xmadxmoex said:


> !





xmadxmoex said:


> They do and will sleep anywhere they please. no matter how awkward it looks.


why not ??


----------



## nickyhammerton (Jun 18, 2011)

xmadxmoex said:


> It should also be noted that you should not disturb your beardie whilst asleep!
> 
> They do and will sleep anywhere they please. no matter how awkward it looks.


Even if they fall asleep in thier water? we have one of those water bowls that has a slope going into it, last week Kenny fell asleep in it and the water was right up to his eyes and covering his nose.


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

Dont think i would dare wake Frisbee when he is asleep sure he would be grouchy. They fall asleep in the funniest of places


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

when one of mine were hatchlings, i found him curled up in his worm bowl :lol2:


----------

